#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Смерть Будды

## Good

Интерпретация смерти Будды в "Энциклопедии Смерти. Хроники Харона", написаной неким Александром Лавриным. 



> http://213.145.131.98/downloads/book_iv/19-65.htm





> БУДДА
> буквально - Просветленный; имя, данное Сиддхартхе Гаутаме
> (623-544 до н. э. или на 60 лет позднее) основатель буддизма 
> 
> Под конец жизни большую часть времени Будда проводил в любимых рощах. Он сильно ослабел, но почти до самой смерти вместе с простыми монахами ходил за подаяньем. 
> 
> "Тело мое,- говорил он любимому ученику Ананде,- как обветшалая телега, лишь при усиленной заботе о нем едва держится на ходу". К общей слабости стали прибавляться мучительные спазмы и боли. Мы не знаем, какая болезнь унесла из мира основателя буддизма, известно лишь, что много месяцев он жестоко страдал. Временами, путем концентрации волевой энергии, Гаутаме удавалось умерить боль. 
> 
> Он все чаще и чаще погружался в созерцательный транс, облегчая этим телесные страдания. Бывали минуты, когда его посещало нечто вроде малодушия, и он советовал Ананде молиться о продлении его жизни. Но основным его настроением была покорность неумолимому року, который разрушает все, что создано. 
> ...


и вот вся энциклопедия http://a-nomalia.narod.ru/haron/index.htm
Вот так перлы :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  , Выделил "достойные" моменты.
P.S.Извиняюсь за оффтоп, и конечно это не новости книгоиздания (1993 г)

----------


## Vajasa

Написано так уверенно, будто автор там был

----------


## Топпер

> Интерпретация смерти Будды в "Энциклопедии Смерти. Хроники Харона", написаной неким Александром Лавриным. 
> 
> 
> и вот вся энциклопедия http://a-nomalia.narod.ru/haron/index.htm
> Вот так перлы   , Выделил "достойные" моменты.
> P.S.Извиняюсь за оффтоп, и конечно это не новости книгоиздания (1993 г)


Похоже - это взято из Кожевникова "Буддизм в сравнени с христианством"

----------

Дордже (13.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ок какой тогда правильный вариант?


Правильный вариант, таков: в Милиндапаньхе, тхера Нагасена говорит, что кузнец Чунда, зная о болезни и немощи Татхагаты, приготовил нежную свинину для утоления голода. Дэвы пропитали её амритой для излечения. Однако силы Будды были уже на исходе, и даже эта нежная пища спровоцировала болезнь. Подобно тому, как даже хорошее топливо, положенное в угасающий костёр может его погасить.
Сам Будда в Махапариниббана сутте, предвидя обвинения в сторону Чунды, специально сделал ремарку на этот счёт, что дана от Чунды, входит в две наиглавнейшие даны Татхагате.

----------

Aion (13.01.2012), Eugeny (13.01.2012), Rushny (07.02.2012), Винд (13.01.2012), Джигме (13.01.2012)

----------

